# Non functioning gas gauge



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just got my 89 sentra around a week and a half ago, everything on the car, but the gas gauge works. I have checked the back of the gauge cluster, and even the sending unit's wiring to the gauges, everything looks good. the sending unit is less than a month old and I am dead confused...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Most of the time the voltage regulator on the back of the gauge cluster is the problem. There are 3 different regulators, the non- tach clusters can have one of two different ones and the tach cluster normally has the third type. Here are the 3 types:

close up of one type:









same one mounted on it's heatsink:









second type:









Thought I had a pic of the third type but can't find it, the third type is square, silver and has 3 wires like the second type but the wires are longer.


----------

